# U.S.S. Excelsior by AMT



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

These are new pics taken with my new Canon EOS Rebel camera of the 1/1000 AMT Excelsior model I built over a decade ago and then did a "refit" on some years back using aftermarket parts and decals from DLM. 
Purists beware: This model is not screen accurate. It has no aztecing and the phaser emitter bumps are red rather than yellow (per the box art). It was originally built before studio model pics became available on the web.


















































More pics can be seen here:
http://s146.photobucket.com/albums/r259/Trekriffic/Excelsior/


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

A really slick build. 

With the exception of the phaser pads, I really like the way she looks.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Rockin build-up!:thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks guys. Appreciate the comments! I have to admit, when I first saw this ship on screen, I was not thrilled by the design but now I've come to appreciate it for it's sleekness. It looks really fast even standing still.


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

To echo what *Edge* said, except for the red phaser banks, really nice build-up! :thumbsup:

And, even though we were supposed to NOT like the _Excelsior_, because she was the "evil" replacement of the _Enterprise_, I always liked the design. I still prefer the refit _Enterprise_, if I had to pick between the two, but the _Excelsior_ (not the _Enterprise_-B!...HATED what they did to "upgrade" it!) is a pretty classy looking vessel! I was glad that they gave her to Sulu in "The Undiscovered Country".


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

I can never get enough of the Excelsior... that is a beautiful model.



Trekkriffic said:


> I have to admit, when I first saw this ship on screen, I was not thrilled by the design but now I've come to appreciate it for it's sleekness. It looks really fast even standing still.


I don't think the model was well photographed in ST III. It wasn't until we saw her in action in ST VI (and some shots in TNG) that the camera was finally kind to her.

The shots of your model show how lovely the design really is. :thumbsup:


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

That is beautifully done! I really ought to get around to stripping down and rebuild/refinish the one I did in the mid-90s. That one is in desperate need of refitting (in the more or less intended usage of the word!  )

Your pictures are inspiring. Too bad I can't do any modeling right now.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

WarpCore Breach said:


> Too bad I can't do any modeling right now.


No modeling? What's the matter?


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

I do envy your camera's performance. 
I see why you love it.
We see a well done model!

DLM


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

Inspired to add my two cents. A lovely build. I enjoy seeing any ST ship done so well with such care and attention to detail. You're very talented.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Trekkriffic said:


> No modeling? What's the matter?


2 things; getting ready for a move for one and secondly, my apt. management is doing -well okay, just did do - precautionary spraying for bedbugs. The end result of all that is that everything is moved away from the walls and much stuff is piled into the middle of the rooms as the baseboards of every wall needs to be exposed for spraying and has the effect of basically being ready for a move, even though it's still weeks away.

I also have WAY too much stuff and can barely move around - except around the edges of the rooms! I will be sorting through many boxes and culling things out in the next 3 weeks. This is long overdue for me.


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Awesome Job!!!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks again for the comments guys. Over the weekend, A buddy of mine over on RI did a little compositing work using this model and a scene form ST III. Turned out pretty good I think:










Here's the green screen image I sent him:









And the original scene:


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

looks great and I for one, am SICK Of aztecing! On the refit ok but the rest really dont need it. IMHO


----------



## jasonalun (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow! Fantastic-looking build! I was never a fan of this ship (still aren't truth to be told) but I wouldn't mind having this is my collection at all! Very nice job and I think it looks great without the aztecing. Sometimes I too am sick of it.


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

That is interesting... because when I looked at that same image, I thought of something more like this.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Very nice Shaw! That looks great as well. I'm honored! Nice to see how this model would look powered up.


----------

